# [SOLVED] Adobe PSE 7 fonts/icons too small



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I like running my new 16" laptop screen in its native 1920x1080 resolution. I have upped the Windows font size and run IE web pages at 150% and all is good. But Photoshop Elements menu text and icons are *tiny*. Is there a way to adjust this short of changing my monitor resloution? I saw some posts on the net about selecting "edit-preferences-general", then clicking "use system fonts". But I don't see that choice anywhere??


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Adobe PSE 7 fonts/icons too small*

I found the unfortunate answer: A PC World reviewer had the same issue (even with a 17" monitor) and noted that the menu fonts and icons are not adjustable. For me it's really unuseable on the 16 incher w/o changing the res, which I don't want to do because everything else is better in native.

So, I'll ask another question instead: Is there another good photo editor that WILL allow one to adjust the size of the operating menu fonts and icons? How about CS3?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Adobe PSE 7 fonts/icons too small*

OK, I found a neat *simple* app that lets me quickly downshift the resolution when I need to run PSE. I was even able to make presets for my 1980X1024 and 1360x768 (both 32 bit color) settings so one click does it. No visiting the desktop and burrowing down thru the personalize menus. And it's free. 

http://download.cnet.com/Resolution-Changer-SX2/3000-2094_4-10468528.html

Call this one solved......


----------

